# Best Oil for Canadian Winter???



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey all
Quick question, what is the best grade oil to use for Canadian winters? I live in Toronto where we get a good flux in temperture, I have a '99 jetta with 220,000km on it and the lifters a tad noisy at startup especially when the temp. drops but it fades when driven a few miles down the road. 
I'm running Mobil 1 0w40 right now but is this too thin for my engine becuase of it's age? I haven't had any problems yet and don't want to have any in the near future. Knock on wood 
I've heard 2 theories, the first being that I should stick with the synthetic 0w40 because during cold start up the oil flows quickest to vital engine parts which is especially important because of the age of the engine and it's easier on the oil pump
The second being that using a thicker weight synthetic oil such as 5w or 10w40 maybe with some Lucas oil stabilizer will allow most of the oil to stay inside the engine rather then drain back into the pan like the 0w would thus better protection because the oil is already there and does not have to be pumped up as much
Can someone clear this up for me?
thanks!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Oil for Canadian Winter??? (Jokerjokester55)*

If i were you i'd consider switching to German Castrol 0W-30.. (but that's just an opinion that GC is better than Mobil.)
Can't say your oil weight choice is bad- but how about getting a block heater installed? 


_Modified by rickjaguar at 8:51 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Best Oil for Canadian Winter??? (Jokerjokester55)*

go with any synthetic 5w40 (castrol, valvoline, rotellaT, etc)...I dunno about 10w...might be too thick for cold winters...maybe someone else in here has more info
oil additives actually harm the functionality of the oil...there is a good article on Bob is the Oil Guy about that...just let the oil do its job...the additives in today's oils are sufficient


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Best Oil for Canadian Winter??? (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_The 0W-40 is a good choice. Go thinner when it's colder.
How about getting a block heater installed? 

I like M1 0w40 myself but he has 220k miles on the car...the 0w is a concern for him


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

ive got 220,000 km on the car right now which roughly translates to 137,000 miles
just wondering if its a little too thin for my engine? any ideas on the whole "go thicker cause it will stay in the engine longer.." theory?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Best Oil for Canadian Winter??? (pturner67)*

i couldn't see 0W being a concern unless you're seeing symptoms of leaking. I'm not very into additives an such. If you use a quality oil everything should be fine. 
What does your owners' manual recommend?


_Modified by rickjaguar at 9:02 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont have an owners manual, one never came with the car (i purchased it used) i do have a Hayes Manual and that reccommends 5w40 but if you cant get 5w40, 5w30 can be used in its place


----------



## frateretto (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

at this point - I'd say go to the local experts. Many good VW shops in Toronto & area. Its worth a quick ask.
Also, aside from repair shops, there is a new VW specific store in the west end that sells all the proper german brands at retail.
I am at 200,000K on a 2001 and decided to run 0W40 for the winter. Not sure of any high mileage advice, but my 2 cents are good oil, & regular changes are more important that 30 vs. 40 etc ... unless you beat on the car. 0w should help with the cold starts, and just let it warm up before driving away.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (Sep 7, 2007)

someone had suggested to me that i run Shell Rotella T 5w40, they said it helped with any lifter noise at start up and was cheap in price as well
after googling it, i see that its mainly used in Diesel Engines....would it be safe to use it in my 2.0?
also, my mechanic had suggested that i run a 5w30 weight instead of a 5w40 weight in the winter he said that it was his personal preference and said that i should go lighter in the winter time, is there any difference? (i.e gas mileage difference? better protection?)
thanks again for all your help


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Jokerjokester55)*

run 10w40 Castrol GTX non synthec and you'll be fine always use OEM filter


----------



## ekashyap (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody know a place in Toronto or Mississauga that sells Valvoline, Lubro Moly or Amsoil 5W-40 Synthetic Oil. My mechanic told me my engine was especially loud because of the 5W-30.


----------



## ekashyap (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (ekashyap)*

Also, where can I find OEM oil filters....almost everyplace that changes oil uses the stupid fram or K&N filter. Can't even seem to find it online. Help!


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

avoid lucas. 
lots of torontonians coming out i see haha, im actually from barrie so a bit of a colder climate. Currently running synthetic pennzoil platinum 5w30, and lifters are a bit noisy for the first few seconds cold start up (about 2 seconds, then quiet) 0w provides better cold flowing viscosity, but maintains a regular 30w when hot....never used it but if it works then it works. Id just stick with synthetics regardless, as they tend to cling to the cylinders/lifters/bearings better that conventional oil, which is proven to run off over time. Its actually not so easy to find reasonably priced 40 weight synthetic (weather it be 5 w or 10 w) in southern Ontario, so I'm going to say that 5w30 (or 40 if you can find it) is a good call for a Toronto winter.


----------



## frateretto (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (ekashyap)*

Two places I know of in the Toronto / Mississauga area, but I have only been to the one in the West end of Toronto
http://www.wunderkar.ca/ .... they just opened (Toronto) they have filters and lubro moly
http://volkswagen.eurolineperf...s.php - I just look at their website sometimes - they should have it too, or something similar (mississauga)


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (ekashyap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ekashyap* »_Also, where can I find OEM oil filters....almost everyplace that changes oil uses the stupid fram or K&N filter. Can't even seem to find it online. Help!

http://www.germanautoparts.com for fluids and filter


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

lucky for me I only live 15mins from the main Shell and Chevron refineries.....I have a 24V VR6 and I perfer Mobile 1 0w-40 over Castrol 5w-40......get the data sheets on both the Mobile ****s on the Castrol,also I worked for VW/Audi and Porsche and Porsche always used Mobile same as all AMG's...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_
http://www.germanautoparts.com for fluids and filter 
 

I checked that site, It doesnt even show a oil filter for my cc ? I cant believe that, they been out since last yr and still no listing?
i just get my filter at vw parts,14 bucks and no shipping


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

plus you cant beat oem for parts,


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

i live in alaska...our winters are 6 months long. our tempatures easilly reach -40 with about a period of -60 for a week straight.
i also work for an automotive shop and we always put in oem rated oils. so this isnt just "one car" experience but mroe around a good chunk of the city is running around with oem rated oils and they dont have any problems.
the onyl thing that makes these cars work in the colder weather is that everyone does in fact winterize the cars here. block heaters are a must in the cold climate here. some people like oil pan heaters and battery heaters.
so...i would say to just run stock oem rated oil. if your realyl concerned about "possible damage" to your motor then buy a oil pan heater and just plug your car in during the night.


----------



## ekashyap (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

Thanks for the link Dubbinmk2.
On a side note, has anyone noticed any change in engine performance or noise when going from fram to OEM or vice versa?



_Modified by ekashyap at 3:49 PM 12-9-2009_


----------

